
Netcap: A framework for secure and scalable network traffic analysis - Terretta
https://github.com/dreadl0ck/netcap
======
sbr464
I’d be interested in the USB data capture mentioned in the future work
section. What pieces would be needed to enable that?

I was looking for a good system to directly forward usb data, especially if it
could monitor a stream between an existing application without requiring a
hardware USB analysis device in between.

~~~
orev
I haven’t used it but Wireshark has had USBpcap for a while. Maybe it meets
your needs?

------
hbogert
not sure how this is a analysis framework itself. Could be a very helpful
component in a complete analysis framework.

Academically, I do think the functionality that this application provides is
rather weakly positioned, i.e., what is the related work? The thesis provides
a lot of info but omits how this tool is actually warranted as a whole. The
state of the art discussion in 3.4 of the thesis document is missing
fundamental rationale, and at times it feels as if it is written after Netcap
was already done. The state of the art tools are related, but are sometimes
not comparable to Netcap itself; some tools are complete intrusion detection
systems, whereas others are merely tools following the Unix philosophy of
doing 1 thing. That said, very impressive for "just" a bachelor's thesis.

------
sbr464
Amazing work, thanks for sharing.

Are there any recommended guidelines for sizing the hardware used for
capturing/processing network data?

------
iampims
This is perfect for a raspberry pi WiFi bridge.

Excellent work.

